# Angeln an der Berkel Grenzraum NL



## sascha_kote (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
 wir haben den Vispas des VIOS Enschede und suchen jetzt Angelmöglichkeiten im Grenzraum NL (Enschede, Hengele, Winterswijk).
 Ich habe von der Berkel gehört, ist das was für Anfänger 

 Was mich stutzig machte, ist die Info auf der Website des Angelvereins:
Es Ist verboten, Fische jeglicher Art in Besitz zu Haben.

Soll das heißen: angeln, rausziehen, reinwerfen?

Danke
Sascha


----------



## Haesel (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Berkel Grenzraum NL*

Allein diese Frage ? In Holland ist doch catch and release....dachte du hast einen Vispas.....


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Berkel Grenzraum NL*

Hi, 

wo liegt dieses "Catch & Release" in Holland? Dachte immer das wäre eine Handlung?

Jedenfalls bin ich mir Sicher, dass auch in NL nicht in jedem Gewässer alle Fische zurückgesetzt werden müssen.

Die Formulierung "Es Ist verboten, Fische jeglicher Art in Besitz zu Haben." würde ich jetzt aber mal so verstehen, dass es nicht erlaubt ist Fische mit zu nehmen...

Grüße JK


----------



## sascha_kote (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Berkel Grenzraum NL*

Vispas vorhanden, aber ich setz mich doch nicht stundenlang ans Ufer, um dann den gefangenen Fisch wieder rein zu werfen!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Berkel Grenzraum NL*

Oh Gott Haesel...

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F.... halten!


In NL gilt kein generelles Entnahmeverbot - weder für Hecht, noch für andere Fischarten.
Es ist richtig, das in gewissen Federationen oder Gewässern besondere Regeln gelten - überall ist dies DEFINITIV nicht der Fall!
Also erzähl hier keinen Mist und verunsichere "neue" NL-Angler!


Für den Thredersteller:

War selbst vor einigen Jahren im VIOS Enschede - die Beschränkung des Entnahmeverbotes (was du beschrieben hast) bezieht sich auf die Vereinsgewässer, die NUR von Vios-Mitgliedern beangelt werden dürfen.
Dies sind ein paar Stadtteiche in Enschede - dort kann man sehr gut Hechte und/oder Karpfen fangen.
Dort darfst du entsprechend nichts entnehmen!


An anderen "öffentlichen" Gewässern (die in der Gewässerliste stehen) wie Twente-Kanal oder Berkel besteht die Entnahmepflicht nicht.
Also vorher kurz in die Gewässerliste gucken, dort stehen die entsprechenden Gewässer und gesonderte Regeln/Verbote.



Alles andere entspricht schlichtweg nicht der Wahrheit!


----------



## zorra (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Berkel Grenzraum NL*



sascha_kote schrieb:


> Vispas vorhanden, aber ich setz mich doch nicht stundenlang ans Ufer, um dann den gefangenen Fisch wieder rein zu werfen!


...dann bleibste am besten in D-Land.
gr.zorra


----------



## HAPE-1909 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Berkel Grenzraum NL*



zorra schrieb:


> ...dann bleibste am besten in D-Land.
> gr.zorra




Wahnsinn - ich hab in Holland sogar schon sehr viele Holländer gesehen, die selbst auch ihren gefangenen Fisch mitgenommen haben.

Wo ist das Problem? 
Dürfen dies nur die Holländer machen? Oder hat ein Deutscher (der beim Angeln die gleichen Rechte wie jeder andere hat) nicht das Recht dazu?

Kann man es nicht einfach mal akzeptieren, das es auch Angler gibt, die ab und an mal nen Fisch essen wollen?
Bekanntlich schmeckt dieser selbstgefangene besser, als der gekaufte vom Markt/Laden (möglicherweise ist dies sogar der selbst releaste Fisch)...

Wenn man es nicht übertreibt und sich an entsprechende Regeln hält (und da unterstelle ich niemanden erstmal grundsätzlich etwas falsches), warum wird der "Threadersteller" da an den Pranger gestellt?


----------



## Haesel (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Berkel Grenzraum NL*

HAPE du bist aber ein toller Hecht..zu heiß gebadet ?......Allein so was mal wieder.....da hat man echt kein Bock mehr hier zu schreiben.....

In Holland ist halt der Grundsatz catch & release...99,9% aller Vereinsgewässer darf man den Fisch nicht mitnehmen....und in den Großteil der öffentlichen Gewässern auch....Aber es gibt hier natürlich Ausnahmen von der Regel....das steht aber in der Gewässerliste drin.....

Es ist ein großer Unterschied wenn du als Deutscher im Ausland einen Fehler machst....wir sind dort GAST und deswegen schaut ma dir auch mehr auf deine Finger!!! Und glaube mir, ich kenne meine holländische Kollegen (Polizei)...die sind nicht zimperlich.....

Und noch eins...der Threadersteller wird nicht an den Pranger gestellt....nur wenn man an einem Gewässer angeln möchte, dann muß man sich vorher doch im klaren sein, welche Regeln dort gelten......ob Holland oder Deutschland...


----------



## HAPE-1909 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Berkel Grenzraum NL*

Ganz genau, der Threadersteller weiß es nicht, was erlaubt und verboten ist - daher die berechtigte Frage. 

Und da ist es nun mal so, das er auch Fisch entnehmen darf.
Ob es gegen "die gute Sitte" ist oder nicht, ist doch völlig egal. 
In "meinen" öffentlichen Gewässern ist es nunmal erlaubt und damit ist es völlig ok. 

Selbstverständlich muss man sich an einem fremden Gewässer informieren, dies ist aber auch hier in D so. 

Bin damals schon zu genüge nach google-Suche irgendwo hingefahren und dürfte dann nicht angeln, da Vereinsabschnitt. 
Visplanner.nl kannte ich da noch nicht. 

Polizeikontrollen? 
Meiner Meinung viel zu lasch - wegen meiner sollen die auch mal in die Autos gucken, was da so alles liegt etc. 
und über Fangmengen etc. geht. 
Wenn da mal richtig hart kontrolliert wird (gleiche mit Müll etc.)würde ich es stark begrüßen! 
Und so lang man sich an die Regeln hält, sind die Grünendort auch ganz nett. 
Aber das ist wieder ne andere Baustelle! 

Dem Threadersteller geht es um die rechtlichen Erlaubnisse - und da ist es nunmal Fakt, das er an vielen öffentlichen Gewässern entnehmen darf. 
Gerade im Bereich Enschede (Midden- oder Post Federatie). 

Das es zum guten Ton in NL gehört, zu releasen ist klar.
Würde ich mir in Deutschland auch wünschen, ohne gegen ein Gesetz zu verstoßen und die tolle Peta (nicht alles ist schlecht) im Nacken zu haben. 

Wenn es sich um küchentaugliche Größen handelt, sagt niemand was. 
Den 90er Zander oder 120er Hecht muss dann auch nicht sein - das ist klar, das man dumm angeguckt wird. 
Aber bei nem 60er Küchenzander sagt niemand was - ausser es ist schon der x-te an diesem Tag...


----------



## Snoeky (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Berkel Grenzraum NL*

Moin,

C&R ist nicht in ganz Holland Gesetzt!
Auch ich übe zu 90% C&R aus aber von Pflicht ist wird nur bei einigen Gewässern gesprochen!

Dies sollte man sich passend raussuchen!
Mit deinen Schein kannste in der Berkel fischen und auch massige Fische mitnehmen ohne irgendwelche bedenken zu haben.

Wünsche dir viel Spaß und erfolg!

ps: Lass dir von diesen ganzen C&R mist nicht den Spaß vermiesen!!!


----------

